

Placeholder images and Gravatar integration with Cloudinary - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/placeholder_images_and_gravatar_integration_with_cloudinary

======
nadavs
This blog post describes how to easily display placeholder images when
accessing remote images that might not exist, such as Facebook & Twitter
profile picture. You can also automatically transform the placeholder images
to any required size and format. In addition, this post explains how to use
Cloudinary to easily embed Gravatar images while dynamically resizing them,
applying face detection for better thumbnail generation and fast cached
delivery through a CDN.

